

ASK: Macbook for dev purposes - used/cheap. recommendations pls - rutipo


======
guylhem
Take a USB install of OSX, a USB keyboard and mouse, then look for cheap
"broken" macbooks on ebay/kijiji/whater local website is popular. Make an
appointment to try the macbook with your stuff. Test whether it boots. It it
does, negotiate a low price - don't bother more.

The basic idea is some macbook have dead screens, HD problems, keyboard
problems- and they can be purchased on the cheap.

If you are bootstrapping, it can be interesting. Got a top of the line macbook
pro for $200 that way- it had been soaked in beer causing the HD and keyboard
to fail.

With an external keyboard and a USB key until I managed to replace the HD, it
worked just fine as a dev station.

I initially had this idea after experiencing the same problem with my previous
macbook due to a leaky roof :-)

